# Clavier bluetooth et ipad : non mais allo quoi ??!!



## express cisco (31 Mai 2013)

Tu as un clavier Bluetooth pour ton iPad, et les raccourcis ne marchent pas ? Non mais allo quoi !!!  :rateau:

Bonjour,

voici ce qui me tracasse tant : j'ai acheté un Logitech Ultra Thin KB BT pour mon ipad et il fonctionne à merveille, pour la saisie de texte. Des raccourcis sont implémentés pour le son, le copier coller, et c'est presque tout. Royal ? Pas tant que ça : pour saisir des notes c'est bien, mais pour le reste c'est ULTRA limité !

Par exemple rien ne marche sur SAFARI mobile : descendre plus bas dans une page web (flèche ou barres espace), revenir sur la page précédente (flèche gauche). C'est pourtant des raccourcis de bases quand on utilise un clavier : imaginez saisir une adresse et appuyer sur entrée, et poursuivre au doigt sur l'écran, c'est pas top. 

Alors ça doit être possible mais je n'ai pas trouvé : je suis passé à l'apple store ils m'ont dit que ça devrait marcher mais de prendre rdv (je vais essayer) et j'ai passé une heure au téléphone avec logitech, mais ils n'ont pas trouvé comment faire. Ils me recontactent....

Parmi vous utilisateurs de clavier physique sur iPad comment faites vous ? 

Merci de votre aide. 

(pour info, l'astuce via voice over est vraiment nulle foireuse et ne permet pas de le faire non plus au final)


----------



## express cisco (31 Mai 2013)

Non.

Heureusement sur mon PC, je ne me sers pas que de word au motif que j'ai un clavier...

Sur iPad c'est pareil : ok tu tapes du texte, c'est pourquoi tu as un clavier, mais quand tu switches sur une autre appli, c'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir s'en servir.

Et c'est la justement que Safari est un trés bon exemple. Tu fais un mail, tu saisis une note, tu as besoin de consulter un truc sur le web via Safari : ton expérience clavier s'arrete la, car tu dois pointer ton doigt en permanence sur l'écran positionné horizontalement en face de toi, alors que si tu pouvais au minimum te servir des flèches se serait le top !

a noter que la navigation au clavier dans mail n'est pas facile non plus.

Je serais tout de même étonné que logitech ou apple aient zappé ça, et que ce soit une limitation.

Effectivement, ce serait très sympa si tu pouvais regarder chez toi si tu as les mêmes limitations ->> mes réglages ne sont peut-etre simplement pas bons ?

je te remercie pour ta réponse, 

bonne soirée


----------



## express cisco (1 Juin 2013)

ça c'est une super réponse Ibaby, bravo et merci !

J'avais trouvé certains de ces raccourcis sur leur site, mais pas tous (ex. le tilde). Je vais me faire un petit mémo bien utile grâce à toi !

Pour mes raccourcis, dans SAFARI c'est ce qui est le plus frustrant, c'est juste dommage car ça doit pas être compliqué pour eux à implémenter.

Le clavier apple le fait peut-être ?

A+


----------

